

Ask HN: jQuery plugins with awesome logos - djico

Hi All,<p>It seems that most jQuery plugins have great looking icons attached to them. Is there a service that provides affordable logos for small plugin projects? Are people linking up with designers? Creating them themselves?? Can anyone comment from experience? I&#x27;m very curious.
======
csallen
Checkout [http://99designs.com/](http://99designs.com/) if you're looking to
get a simple logo designed for cheap.

~~~
djico
Thanks csallen! Do you know if most developers use 99designs? It seems pricey
for a plugin that is a side project and doesn't generate any money.

~~~
csallen
You really only have two options: do it yourself, or get someone else to do
it. As far as getting others to do it goes, 99designs is relatively cheap.

Personally, I recommend learning yourself. Rudimentary graphic design is a
pretty useful skill to have. Gotta say though, it can be a little frustrating.
Unlike coding, where most of your time is spent building and adding, design
requires constantly trashing and starting over, so it always feels like you're
not making much progress...

It took me a whole day to design the logo for Taskforce
([https://www.taskforceapp.com/](https://www.taskforceapp.com/)) for example.

------
the82nddoctor
Logoturn has a pretty good collection of logos accompanied with domain names,
some are cheap, most are around $500.

~~~
djico
Cool website! Thanks for sharing.

